# Harrisburg PA - WITF-33.1 now transmitting DT



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Attention to those here in the south central PA (Harrisburg/Lancaster) area. WITF has recently started using their 33-1 DT signal to transmit their analog feed. The programming is still in 4:3 mode, but a little better video quality than the analog feed.

33-1 has been in the guide for a year, however there was no signal here, only 33-3 (PBS HD). Now its active.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If they have multiple sub-channels on ch 33 there probably will never be more than one that is HD.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> If they have multiple sub-channels on ch 33 there probably will never be more than one that is HD.


The WITF 33-1 channel is only a digital broadcast of their analog feed. It is not HD (even though the guide says HD for some of their programs). The only HD feed from WITF is the PBS network HD feed. Some good HD programming there, but I wish This Old House (which is letterboxed on the SD channel) was presented in HD on the PBS HD channel.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

WITF 33.1 has been off the air lately (since last weekend) for some reason. The PBS HD feed (33.3) is still going strong, as is the analog (33) channel. Can anyone else in the Lancaster/Harrisburg, PA area confirm that 33.1 is nowhere to be found OTA?


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> WITF 33.1 has been off the air lately (since last weekend) for some reason. The PBS HD feed (33.3) is still going strong, as is the analog (33) channel. Can anyone else in the Lancaster/Harrisburg, PA area confirm that 33.1 is nowhere to be found OTA?


It's on now, but the picture looks the same as the 33 analog.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, the 33.1 video is just slightly better than the analog 33 video. Not sure why it (33.1 feed) was off for several days.


----------

